# basking spot



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 9, 2011)

so when my lil guy wakesd up from hibernation wat can i do to make his basking spot warmer cause i read it needed to be at 110 but mine now only gets to about 95.. should i make a rock basking spot that is closer and higher to the heat lamps??


----------



## james.w (Sep 9, 2011)

either lower the bulb or raise the basking spot, whichever is more feasible


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 9, 2011)

will do i cant lower the bulb i evehn went up in watteg but that didnt help so ill make a higher basking spot thank u james.w


----------



## james.w (Sep 9, 2011)

What size tank and what bulb are you using?


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 9, 2011)

j.sawyer, to raise the basking temp for our savannah we just made the rocks higher, close to the light....and also....used a darker rock....granite maybe? That held heat better. Worked like a charm!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 9, 2011)

im using a zoo medd basking light 150 watt and a 100 watt power sun in a 90 gallon tank 


jdpFL said:


> j.sawyer, to raise the basking temp for our savannah we just made the rocks higher, close to the light....and also....used a darker rock....granite maybe? That held heat better. Worked like a charm!


thanx i will try that but hes hibernating so he wont be out for awhile lol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah it would be best to just raise the basking spot if you cannot move the light closer, i use black slate and it holds heat very we'll, will stay warm hours after the lights goes off. 

Try not to over do it with the high watt bulbs, a lot of keepers make the mistake of buying high wattage bulbs to keep temps up an end up drying out the enclosure and lizard. Remember glass tanks with screen tops do not hold heat too we'll. 

Woaa,that should be plenty heat, what are you using to measure your temps?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 9, 2011)

yea i was havuing a problem wit the humidity but i took tin foil and lind the hole screen top its been holding at 85 percent all day


----------



## james.w (Sep 9, 2011)

That seems like an awful lot of heat for a small cage. I have a 100W powersun on a 5x2x2.5, a 125W solarglo on a 4x2x4, and a 160W powersun on a 8x3.5x3.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 9, 2011)

I use 160w solar glos for my enclosures and they do the job.

I agree you should find something to raise the basking spot if you are having issues keeping the temps high enough. Something like a retes stack might work fairly well, the tegu will be able to hang out where it needs to.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 9, 2011)

the temp usally stays between 75 to 80


----------



## james.w (Sep 9, 2011)

What are you using to measure the temps?

I am getting a 135 degree basking spot from a 75W basking bulb, and a 130 degree spot from a 125W SolarGlo MVB


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm using one of those electric zoo medd temp reader and for the cold side a zoo medd normal temp gage wit farenhight and humidity


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 10, 2011)

Do either of them have probes at the end of them? How far from your tegus reach are you measuring the temps?






^I used to have one of those with my beardie when I first got him... Those ones are garbage, I honestly have no idea why companies even make them. They can be up to 10* off.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 11, 2011)

really wat would u suggest i go get i have it right in the middle of the tank on the cold side


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 11, 2011)

You can go to the pet store and pick up a digital probe thermometer.

You should check out walmart for and Acu Rite,
http://www.natlallergy.com/prod/1526/acu-rite-humidity-monitor-thermometer.html

I use those ^ and an infra red temp gun. The Acu rite measures my hot side,cool side and humidity all in one. Things seem pretty accurate. They're we'll worth the $23


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 11, 2011)

okay im headin out now to go to the store gunna go cop one thanx strange


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

Where is the thermometer located that you are measuring the basking spot with?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 11, 2011)

i higherd the basking spot and it is now gettin to be 107 and climbing


----------

